#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγή αρίθμησης οδού σε ΠΕΑ

## ekaterini

Οταν βρίσκουμε κατα την αυτοψία άλλη αρίθμηση οδού τι κάνουμε ;
Το Ε9 και το συμβόλαιο έχουν  αρίθμηση 10 και κατα την αυτοψία στο ακίνητο βρέθηκε 12. 
Για να πάρει η ιδιοκτήτρια βεβαίωση αλλης αρίθμησης οδου από  τον Δήμο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, ούτε θέλει να επιβαρυνθεί κάτι επι πλέον αν το αναλάβω εγώ.

      Αν στο πιστοποιητικό  γράψω και τις δύο αριθμήσεις στην διευθ/νση ; π.χ.  οδός Καβάλας πρώην 10,  νυν 12 , 
θα υπάρξει θέμα ?

----------


## Xάρης

Σημασία έχει να προσδιορίζεται επακριβώς το ακίνητο.
Αυτό γίνεται με:
1) το τοπογραφικό
2) τη φωτογραφία
3) το ΚΑΕΚ και
4) τη διεύθυνση (οδό, αριθμό κ.λπ.).

Ο αριθμός θα μπορούσε εκ παραδρομής να αναγραφεί λάθος.
Αν τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά, ειδικά δε το ΚΑΕΚ, δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα.

Στην περίπτωσή σου θα επέλεγα να αναγράψω είτε "_Καβάλας 12_" είτε αν προτιμάς κάτι πιο αναλυτικό "_Καβάλας 12 (πρώην 10)_".

----------

ekaterini

----------

